# Evaporated milk



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

Anyone know if it is possible to make evaporated milk at home? I have a recipe that calls for it, and wondered if I could make it with goat's milk....or if I just have to bite the bullet and go buy evaporated milk.


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

I just use the goat milk instead of the evaporated milk...


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

I have a recipe that calls for 2 tablespoons of evaporated milk....I am not a baker, cook, anything like that....I usually follow a recipe to the T....so would I use the same amount of milk, or less, or more???


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

I use the same amount.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I would use cream as evaporated is consentrated so would use the cream off the top of the goat milk


----------



## jillig (Jul 21, 2009)

I read somewhere online...haven't tested it yet, but plan to- that evaporated milk 60% less than reg. milk...so for a twelve ounce can of evap. milk, you would need to start with 20oz of milk, and cook super low until enough liquid evaporated out....That is my theory anyway. maybe I'll try this week...I'd love to use goat milk in all my holiday baking.


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

I didn't have good luck using Carnation brand evaporated milk this past weekend in my fudge. Just didn't get the texture right and didn't get that smoothness and creamy texture the same as goats milk.


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

I just made homemade condensed milk this past weekend, and I think the process would be similar for evaporated. I've heard the 60% number somewhere too. 
For the condensed I started with 3 cups of milk in a double boiler, reduced to 2 cups, added 2/3 cup sugar, then reduced further to equal 1 1/4 cups sweetened condensed milk. Stir occasionally as it simmers. Strain the final product to get out any of the "milk skin" that clumped up. 

BTW, I feel so accomplished! Key lime pie, all dairy ing. homemade with goat milk.


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

homeacremom, I am sooo glad you posted the technique for condensed milk.........it will save me a bunch of money on fudge gifts this year!!! Thank You!!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

homeacremom said:


> I just made homemade condensed milk this past weekend, and I think the process would be similar for evaporated. I've heard the 60% number somewhere too.
> For the condensed I started with 3 cups of milk in a double boiler, reduced to 2 cups, added 2/3 cup sugar, then reduced further to equal 1 1/4 cups sweetened condensed milk. Stir occasionally as it simmers. Strain the final product to get out any of the "milk skin" that clumped up.
> 
> BTW, I feel so accomplished! Key lime pie, all dairy ing. homemade with goat milk.


Congrats!! would think then that evaporated would be just not to use the sugar.


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

So what is 40% of 3 cups? about a cup...so reducing three cups to two cups should get you pretty close to standard (60%) evaporated milk.


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

When in doubt....google it! 
Make Evaporated Milk


----------

